# 1994 Jeep YJ



## K9bandit (Nov 16, 2009)

Does anyone have the plow light wiring diagram for a meyer's E47 to a 1994 Jeep YJ


----------



## redoak (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe this will help
http://www.***********************.com/plowltwiring.html

Redoak


----------



## K9bandit (Nov 16, 2009)

HA HA HA

That was a good one 

I have ben searching the internet with no luck and I can see that i will have none here either


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

good place to start - http://www.meyerproducts.com/TechSupport/ServiceManualsandInstallationInstructions.aspx


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

K9bandit;864004 said:


> HA HA HA
> 
> That was a good one
> 
> I have ben searching the internet with no luck and I can see that i will have none here either


How the he!! didn't you find Meyer's page? It operates at the same reliablity level as their plows but it's there. But why do you need instructions? it's just slice and dice, chop the harness and splice it in. All it takes is the right tools and a little common sense. The links you where given will give you instructions (if Meyers site is working right) but they are really redundant for a capable tech. They will not tell you what wire to cut on the jeep but a good inductive amp meter will let you find them with-out piercing the cover or you could call and insult your local dealer he'll put up with it you're paying him.


----------



## redoak (Jan 28, 2009)

k9bandit,
Sorry about the screw-up in my post. For some reason when I copied and pasted the URL into my reply, the asterisks came up when it transfered fro the Quick Reply box to the forum. The site it was ment to go to was www.snowplowing -contractors.com


----------

